# favourite food before riding is?



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

pancakes lots of pancakes


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Something light. A couple of granola bars or something like that. I hate riding with a gut full of food.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

a big breakfast sandwich, a few hash brown patties and lots of coffee.


----------



## FalseFlag (Mar 8, 2014)

I usually eat a poptart and drink a big bottle of water a hour before hitting the slopes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Coffee! Lots of coffee! I'm not a morning person, so getting up real early to make first chair, I'm a grumpy clumsy SOB until properly coffee'd up. 

Now,.. After a couple hours riding? When I'm up north, I will often hit the breakfast buffet. Lots of protien! Eggs, bacon, sausages etc! 


...oh and more coffee!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i feast on the energy of the universe...and few puffs of meth


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Coffee! Lots of coffee! I'm not a morning person, so getting up real early to make first chair, I'm a grumpy clumsy SOB until properly coffee'd up.


Yup! There's no life before coffee  
Lots of strong black coffee, nicotine, and a big bowl of oatmeal with milk n chocolate before I leave the cabin.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hippy speedball.........


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> When I'm up north


And I thought that was a term that was exclusive to Wisconsinites. 

"Going up north" here generally refers to anything outdoors - camping, fishing, hunting, ski/snowboard, etc. 

I don't eat anything special, whatever I can get my hands on.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Two cans of Red Bull and a Thomas English muffin. Anything else and I'd have to crap every hour, on the hour. Getting old sucks....


----------



## RidingThis (Mar 12, 2014)

I usually don't eat anything, ride for a couple of hours, then go inside and have a burger. then ride some more


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If I dont eat something in the morning I hate life riding. Granola and banana or anything basic are the best, but I will mow down biscuits and gravy with eggs like a motherfucker.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

3 birdsnests and a latte.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Coffee is #1

Then my favourite WOULD be lots o pancakes with eggs and bacon, but never have the time! So i just do an oatmeal with all the fruits i can find in the fridge.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

coffee is a must for me also and I not alone on that I see.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I will mow down biscuits and gravy with eggs like a motherfucker.


Oh, me too! But then a couple hours later, I'm ready for a nap. :laugh:


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

hahaha ... yes java slope pee java slope pee haha


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

Usually bacon, eggs, and coffee. I cook it on the tailgate of my truck in the parking lot so I can leave the house earlier in the morning and miss the traffic to the slopes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh, me too! But then a couple hours later, I'm ready for a nap. :laugh:


That's where the coffee comes in.


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it would be really fun to have breakfast with a large group of snowboarding/ski buddies before hitting the trails and such


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Before I leave for the hill:
1 Jimmy Dean Sausage Egg & Cheese English Muffin Sandwhich
1 Chobani Greek Yogurt (assorted flavors)

While I'm putting my gear on in the parking lot:
2 Santa Fe Imperial Java Stouts
or
2 Vodka Redbulls


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

I would save the vodka for in case I was to crash and burn..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> That's where the coffee comes in.


Coffee has ceased to provide that impact for me. I need it to simply achieve basic functioning at this point.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

marie4214 said:


> I would save the vodka for in case I was to crash and burn..


I bring drinks for the slopes too, but you only asked "before" riding :laugh:


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

I will have to give that a go.. haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Oh, me too! But then a couple hours later, I'm ready for a nap. :laugh:


Haha! Nothing like a carb coma. Then again, I'm old so a nap is generally a necessity with or without the carbs! Lol!



linvillegorge said:


> Coffee has ceased to provide that impact for me. I need it to simply achieve basic functioning at this point.


Oh God! That's how it is for me! If the day comes where coffe can't get me going in the morning? It's time to be put out on the Ice Flow!!! Can't imagine a day starting without a french press full of good mud! :laugh:

Neni,... Good n Strong? Yes, but cream, no sugar for me! :thumbsup: Black coffee? That's hardcore girl!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Airplane!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I like my coffee like I like my women; ground up and in the freezer.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

For the Stevens people on here. The breakfast sandwich or the breakfast burrito from Sultan bakery is money. Top it off with a buttermilk bar and some shitty diner coffee for the full effect.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

In Cali, it was a forty or two and breakfast burritos (sometimes Del Taco, sometimes real mexican food).

In CO it has been lots in lots of caffeinated tea or coffee, large water, and either a donut or biscuits-n-gravy from Donut Mill in Woodland Park. 

Getting older sucks…I'm worried if I move again I will just start having Ensure and oatmeal for breakfast…


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

koi said:


> Getting older sucks…I'm worried if I move again I will just start having Ensure and oatmeal for breakfast…


I believe that *IS* the standard breakfast in the nursing home!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Jager and orange juice.......you can thank me later.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Jager and orange juice.......you can thank me later.


.......where's that barfing smiley when you need it!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

y'all mfers drink a ton of coffee. never had it, never will. I'll make a bagel, egg and cheese sandwich. perfect breakfast.


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Most of the time I'll get a coffee, drink that on the drive up and get a poptart or donut from the cafe and eat it on the way up the lift. Sometimes I won't eat anything. I guess that's a benefit of being 16?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Coconut water and bacon.


----------

